# nws from havana



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

ciao guys i am in havana with an other friend of stogie, Habanero.Find the book of montecristo maravilla is very very hard.....no book more.The shop are full of cigars nobody buy because the price are exsactly like the spain!!! but in this situation you can find many box commercial and you can open all box for see the cigars .I have smoke the short churchill of romeo in stik.Well the stik is orrible is like the stik of dominican cigars has lost the fashion of havana cigars.The cigar is good, midium power, very aromatic,the taste it wasen't good because are very fresh.any way betwenn 3/5 years is good.

Is incredible but at the moment i havn't seen nothing news ,just short churchill .La murallas of san cristobal is not available again.The cuban manegement gave it like a gift but not find a box .

In the nexst day i write again.

habanaman


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Man i'm jealous. Think I will pick up some of those short churchies 3-5 ain't that long of a wait :r


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

habanaman is just too damn cool...


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

:tpd: Habanaman is my idol. Especially with his collection. I get a hard on just thinking about the cigars this guys has. Nice dude.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Have Fun


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thank you for the updates! Please keep providing us with information!


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

looking forward to your next report!

mikes


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Any Photos !

Keep us posted with any news.

But photos would be great.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

it sounds like a great time down there, keep us posted.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

dont forget to bring us all back some samples 

:r


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update Angelo. Maybe something interesting will turn up for you.

Stacey


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Have a mojito for me :al - are they better in Cuba?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> Any Photos !
> 
> Keep us posted with any news.
> 
> But photos would be great.


WHAT HE SAID!


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow, very cool of you to post up the report. I wish I was there as well.

<------- Jealous!!

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for letting us in on your amazing experience down there!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW! How cool is that!?! Just remember that most will have to live their cigar fantasies through the experiences of fellow Uber-Gorillas!! Nice report.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I heard they got some really good cigars down there you should try 1


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> I heard they got some really good cigars down there you should try 1


na its just a rumor gabe


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

habanaman said:


> ciao guys i am in havana with an other friend of stogie, Habanero.
> In the nexst day i write again.
> habanaman


STOP TEASING ME LIKE THIS!!  :r

Hopefully, someday in the not too distant future, I will be there with you smoking new stogies.

Thanks for the updates and keep the news coming.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for the update H


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

habanaman said:


> ciao guys i am in havana with an other friend of stogie, Habanero.Find the book of montecristo maravilla is very very hard.....no book more.The shop are full of cigars nobody buy because the price are exsactly like the spain!!! but in this situation you can find many box commercial and you can open all box for see the cigars .I have smoke the short churchill of romeo in stik.Well the stik is orrible is like the stik of dominican cigars has lost the fashion of havana cigars.The cigar is good, midium power, very aromatic,the taste it wasen't good because are very fresh.any way betwenn 3/5 years is good.
> 
> Is incredible but at the moment i havn't seen nothing news ,just short churchill .La murallas of san cristobal is not available again.The cuban manegement gave it like a gift but not find a box .
> 
> ...


hola guys !! How are you doing? i am doing good...hahahahaha Many fantastic girls and cigars ..The paradise!!!!!

Weel yestarday i was at the italian dinner .Fantastic dinner prepared from two italian chef of 2star michelin .Present at the dinner many italian obviosuly, many giaponise and people from hon kong there was also james suckling "that mybe receive tonaight at the gala dinner the award HOMBRE HABANO COMUNICATION" simon chase the importer of cuban in england cristhoper wolters,My friend Mitchell orchant,and many others vip! We have eat superb italian plate like "lasagna" and many other great thing dring fantastic wine and smoke cigars more better.First cigar it was a Punch super finos edicion Regional produced only for the italian market and reproduced for the occasion,the second cigar was a D4 partagas ,the third cigar was a P2 of partagas ans at the end of the dinner Diadema of Cuaba 4 cigars for each guess! FANTASTIC

Today in the afternoon i was at the hotel conde the villa nueva inside there is a CASA del HABANO that has organised a degustetion.First cigar it was a Romeo in Stik n2 good but not of special,the secon cigar was a COHIBA PIRAMIDES edicion limitada 2001 5 years of aging Not bad but i aspect much more from this cigar .Weel any way a good exsperience.

Tonight is the end of festival with the dinner of gala.

Kepp and touch!!! Stay toned!!

ciao

Habanaman


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

habanaman said:


> hola guys !! How are you doing? i am doing good...hahahahaha Many fantastic girls and cigars ..The paradise!!!!!
> 
> Weel yestarday i was at the italian dinner .Fantastic dinner prepared from two italian chef of 2star michelin .Present at the dinner many italian obviosuly, many giaponise and people from hon kong there was also james suckling "that mybe receive tonaight at the gala dinner the award HOMBRE HABANO COMUNICATION" simon chase the importer of cuban in england cristhoper wolters,My friend Mitchell orchant,and many others vip! We have eat superb italian plate like "lasagna" and many other great thing dring fantastic wine and smoke cigars more better.First cigar it was a Punch super finos edicion Regional produced only for the italian market and reproduced for the occasion,the second cigar was a D4 partagas ,the third cigar was a P2 of partagas ans at the end of the dinner Diadema of Cuaba 4 cigars for each guess! FANTASTIC
> 
> ...


What? no Jose L. Piedra's? Man what a waste......... Nah, just kidding. Sounds like a week to remember. After all this posting , I hope you got some pictures to post later. Again you rule!

ATL


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dam !

I am so jealous !

I hope you guys are enjoying yourselves.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Must be nice.


----------

